# My other hobby:



## Josh220 (May 7, 2010)




----------



## cnutco (May 7, 2010)

NICE toy!  Love the shot too.


----------



## reznap (May 8, 2010)

Wow... that looks like tons of fun.  Can you post the specs/mods on the truck?


----------



## Josh220 (May 8, 2010)

reznap said:


> Wow... that looks like tons of fun.  Can you post the specs/mods on the truck?



Here you go. If you want to see my build thread on one of my off-road forums shoot me a PM and I'll send you the link. I just don't want all of the trolls seeing my goodies. 

2007 Toyota 4Runner 4X4 V8 Sport Edition:
Suspension: 
Front: KING remote resi coilovers
Rear: Icon coils with KING remote resi shocks
Shrockworks front bumper
Lightforce 240's
Warn M8000 winch
SpiderTrax wheel spacers
Demello Rock Sliders
BudBuilt skid plate
Tires: 285/70/17 GY Duratracs
1.25" Camburg UCA's (Upper control arms)
Magnaflow Exhaust
Cobra 75 WX ST (CB radio)
Wilson5000 Short Load
Limo tint 
4300K HIDs
Rear Differential Breather
ARB fridge 
Dual Batteries 
1" body lift


----------



## Amocholes (May 9, 2010)

Nice to see a 4x4 that's not afraid to get dirty.


----------



## Josh220 (May 9, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> Nice to see a 4x4 that's not afraid to get dirty.



Old pic, so ignore the quality.


----------



## TekGino (May 28, 2010)

Glad to see someone else enjoying the hobby! :thumbup:


----------



## Josh220 (May 28, 2010)

TekGino said:


> Glad to see someone else enjoying the hobby! :thumbup:



Thanks, are you on ExPo?

Couple new pics. I was playing around with my 24-70 since I got a new roof rack. The first one is just regular editing, the 2nd is 3 exposures.


----------



## TekGino (May 28, 2010)

Cool pics, I've never heard of ExPo...


----------



## Josh220 (May 28, 2010)

TekGino said:


> Cool pics, I've never heard of ExPo...



It's one of the off-roading forums I am on. I am on some Toyota specific and 4Runner specific forums too, but ExPo (Expedition Portal) is for all vehicles. Check it out. 

http://www.expeditionportal.com/forum/


----------



## TekGino (May 28, 2010)

Josh220 said:


> TekGino said:
> 
> 
> > Cool pics, I've never heard of ExPo...
> ...





Looks cool. I just registered as XJ99. I would have
used screen name here, but it wouldn't let me.


----------



## Holyroly1 (May 29, 2010)

Thats some great lighting you have in your photos


----------

